# Help newbie here after info on IGG sperm antibodies



## Bristolbirdy (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi, hubbie had a VR and the SA results came back at 98% IGG antibodies. The consultant said  that it might not be an issue as it's IGA antibodies that are an issue. Anyway, it's been a year since the opp and I recently contacted a fertility clinic and they informed me that I had been misinformed and that even IVF wouldn't work with  that level of antibodies we would have to pay for Icsi. We are devastated, can anyone shed any more light on the situation? Thanks


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Bristolbirdy and welcome to FF 

I was going to direct you to our section for Diagnosis/Male Factors in infertility (as you may receive more replies to your question there) but I can see you've since found it .
Hopefully someone there will be along soon who can offer advice with regards to your test results.

You've come to the right place for support, help and advice from people who will completely understand what you are going through 

There are many areas of the site that will be of use to you once you decide which path to take, but in the meantime I'm sure others at the same stage as you will be able to offer an opinion with regards to your recent test results.
I wish you all the best and lots of luck for the future 
Angie x


----------



## Bristolbirdy (Jan 8, 2015)

Thank you for replying. We are searching for answers so I really hope someone has some experience xx


----------

